# You suck at photoshop



## Ancestor (Jul 23, 2009)

My Damn Channel Season 1 #2: Covering Your Mistakes


----------



## vortex_infinium (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm subscribed to him on YouTube. My favourite is the one where he teaches clone stamping and he goes into the fit about the wife as he removes the ring from her finger.


----------



## biggness (Jul 25, 2009)

Dude, this is hilarious and informative.


----------



## BigPhi84 (Jul 25, 2009)

AHAHAHAHAHA!!!! WTF did I just watch? The cat in the bag looked pretty realistic.


----------



## Hawkevil (Jul 25, 2009)

OMG!!! That's one of the funniest things I have seen for a long time.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Jul 25, 2009)




----------



## hufschmid (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## TomAwesome (Jul 28, 2009)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ar...name-is-donnie-and-you-suck-at-photoshop.html


----------



## Ancestor (Aug 9, 2009)

&#8220;What has been will be again,
what has been done will be done again;
there is nothing new under the sun.&#8221; &#8211; Ecclesiastes 1:9


----------

